# Donate 1500 billions to the Dams Fund and serve the country, CJP to Malik Riaz



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## zip

This guy is a chief justice !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

1500 Billion , This is just some percentage of asset. Malik riaz has more assets too.
It’s enough these mafias looted many people, it’s time to pay back some money and that too in dam fund.
Together we grow!



zip said:


> This guy is a chief justice !!!!


Atleast he is catching big fishes instead of taking money to remain quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Knight Rider

I think its not a big problem for Malik Riaz to donate another 10 billion. Good Job CJP. Good thinking !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## war&peace

Rauf Klasra will be in pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VCheng

zip said:


> This guy is a chief justice !!!!



A man on a mission, obviously.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## El Sidd

Article 69 of the Constitution clearly states the procedure for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

war&peace said:


> Rauf Klasra will be in pain.


These days he is crying alot on his show. I've stopped watching it.


During Panama and elections etc I liked how he was neutral but now he just whines and cries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

1500 billion and you can have your dams

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tps43

Retired Troll said:


> Article 69 of the Constitution clearly states the procedure for this.


Hmmm 69

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baghial

zeroboy said:


>





its just undeal for Daducha Dam.... that malik riaz will build a city around--it

all ready,, generals , judges , journalists.. politicians are getting prime spots /plots 
for there non-interference in this project


is cjp helping malik riaz to achieve his project=looks exactley like it

the rest is just oscar acting.........
2019 nomanation for oscar awards,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, chacha nisar..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I S I

Retired Troll said:


> Article _69_ of the Constitution clearly states the procedure for this.


I see what you did there ahole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tps43

I S I said:


> I see what you did there ahole.


I heard pizza town caught fire few months ago

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baghial

Knight Rider said:


> I think its not a big problem for Malik Riaz to donate another 10 billion. Good Job CJP. Good thinking !!!!




so every criminal should pay 25% of looted money and get decleared a saint in pakistan

good thinking cjp

i am educating my childrens to follow malik riaz model-----

steal 100 billion and do a deal with law 
pay 25% back
and continue stealing
.........our justice is realy fkkccing blind.......

pls order to open the gates of all jails and its inmates in pakistan.............
pay 25%--- get ticket to do crime for life,,,,,,,

what an islamic republic pakistan ............ bravo justice to set such an presi-dent

insted of punishment............ criminals are getting awards for the loots


from today every thief - dacoit. should bring his booty in supreme court ... let 25 % sawaab deducted
and take 75 % ajar..home

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Baghial said:


> so every criminal should pay 25% of looted money and get decleared a saint in pakistan
> 
> good thinking cjp
> 
> i am educating my childrens to follow malik riaz model-----
> 
> steal 100 billion and do a deal with law
> pay 25% back
> and continue stealing
> .........our justice is realy fkkccing blind.......
> 
> pls order to open the gates of all jails and its inmates in pakistan.............
> pay 25%--- get ticket to do crime for life,,,,,,,
> 
> what an islamic republic pakistan ............ bravo justice to set such an presi-dent
> 
> insted of punishment............ criminals are getting awards for the loots
> 
> 
> from today every thief - dacoit. should bring his booty in supreme court ... let 25 % sawaab deducted
> and take 75 % ajar..home




If such deals get Pakistan the dams it desperately needs without more loans, would it still be that bad?


----------



## Amigator

Baghial said:


> so every criminal should pay 25% of looted money and get decleared a saint in pakistan
> 
> good thinking cjp
> 
> i am educating my childrens to follow malik riaz model-----
> 
> steal 100 billion and do a deal with law
> pay 25% back
> and continue stealing
> .........our justice is realy fkkccing blind.......
> 
> pls order to open the gates of all jails and its inmates in pakistan.............
> pay 25%--- get ticket to do crime for life,,,,,,,
> 
> what an islamic republic pakistan ............ bravo justice to set such an presi-dent
> 
> insted of punishment............ criminals are getting awards for the loots
> 
> 
> from today every thief - dacoit. should bring his booty in supreme court ... let 25 % sawaab deducted
> and take 75 % ajar..home


Formerly our system had a lot of punctures as a result of it People like malik riaz looted the nation. But now these punctures are being filled under new government so no new MR could be born.


----------



## Baghial

Peaceful Civilian said:


> 1500 Billion , This is just some percentage of asset. Malik riaz has more assets too.
> It’s enough these mafias looted many people, it’s time to pay back some money and that too in dam fund.
> Together we grow!
> 
> 
> Atleast he is catching big fishes instead of taking money to remain quiet.


yes hes catching tuna fish-------not the sharks


----------



## Baghial

VCheng said:


> If such deals get Pakistan the dams it desperately needs without more loans, would it still be that bad?




its like asking can a hindu become a saheed???/

the rest is up to your understanding

why not ask india to build the (dam)..... dam---- and let go of kashmir---
whts the difference?

ask also all the banned terrorists in pakistan to donate in dam- for exchange of loyality.

whts the difference?



sell some more innocents pakistani citizens to america on name of democracy--get money gor dam

whats the difference


open some more kanjjar khana,s and red light brothels---make money --then donate to dam

whts the difference?


sell the supreme court usless Gigantic building (only for 15 judges)?

make it into an international casino----money donate to dam

whts the difference?


the list can continue,,,,,,,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maithil

Suppressing my perverse pleasure of seeing him punished, this is pure extortion. Supreme Court is highest court of the land. It’s directions can and will be used as precedence.


----------



## Knight Rider

Baghial said:


> so every criminal should pay 25% of looted money and get decleared a saint in pakistan
> 
> good thinking cjp
> 
> i am educating my childrens to follow malik riaz model-----
> 
> steal 100 billion and do a deal with law
> pay 25% back
> and continue stealing
> .........our justice is realy fkkccing blind.......
> 
> pls order to open the gates of all jails and its inmates in pakistan.............
> pay 25%--- get ticket to do crime for life,,,,,,,
> 
> what an islamic republic pakistan ............ bravo justice to set such an presi-dent
> 
> insted of punishment............ criminals are getting awards for the loots
> 
> 
> from today every thief - dacoit. should bring his booty in supreme court ... let 25 % sawaab deducted
> and take 75 % ajar..home


The 25% assets statement was the 5 billion Malik Riaz already donated in dam funds. CJP is ordering Malik Riaz to donate another 10 billion in the dam fund. I think CJP wants 60 to 65% Malik Riaz assets. It still a good news for Pakistanis that we are getting our money back in some way or the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

maithil said:


> Suppressing my perverse pleasure of seeing him punished, this is pure extortion. Supreme Court is highest court of the land. It’s directions can and will be used as precedence.




who told you Supreme Court is highest .................its not true..








CENTAURUS IS HIGHEST----------- THINK WHO THE OWNER IS

............ HAYAT?





















you dont need the highest building for justice

you just need a tall order of morals ,to deliver justice...



NAPOLION WAS A VERY SHORT MAN------
HIS MORAL LEVEL WAS HIGHER THEN ANY ONE



Knight Rider said:


> The 25% assets statement was the 5 billion Malik Riaz already donated in dam funds. CJP is ordering Malik Riaz to donate another 10 billion in the dam fund. I think CJP wants 60 to 65% Malik Riaz assets. It still a good news for Pakistanis that we are getting our money back in some way or the other.




WHY NOT SELL 5 SUGAR MILLS OF ZARDARI 

HE HAS 15 SUGAR MILLS

JUSTICE AAP KOO MADARI NIEN NAAZR ATA?


----------



## VCheng

Baghial said:


> its like asking can a hindu become a saheed???/
> 
> the rest is up to your understanding
> 
> why not ask india to build the (dam)..... dam---- and let go of kashmir---
> whts the difference?
> 
> ask also all the banned terrorists in pakistan to donate in dam- for exchange of loyality.
> 
> whts the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> sell some more innocents pakistani citizens to america on name of democracy--get money gor dam
> 
> whats the difference
> 
> 
> open some more kanjjar khana,s and red light brothels---make money --then donate to dam
> 
> whts the difference?
> 
> 
> sell the supreme court usless Gigantic building (only for 15 judges)?
> 
> make it into an international casino----money donate to dam
> 
> whts the difference?
> 
> 
> the list can continue,,,,,,,,,,,




I admire your idealism, but my comment was about such decisions being less bad, not good, but *less bad*.

========================================




maithil said:


> Suppressing my perverse pleasure of seeing him punished, this is *pure extortion*. Supreme Court is highest court of the land. It’s directions can and will be used as precedence.




Such criticism of the Supreme Court may be against the law in Pakistan.


----------



## Baghial

VCheng said:


> I admire your idealism, but my comment was about such decisions being less bad, not good, but *less bad*.




WE CAN SELL A DOZEN NUKES TO MUSLIM AMMI JEE-- SAUDIA ARABI--THE CAMEL HEARDERS ARE DESPERATE TO TEST THEM ON YEMEN AND SYRIA-IRAN...
WE HAVE OVER 100 NUKES
A DOZEN LESS-MEANS LESS MONEY SPEND ON MAINTAINANCE...........AUSTERITY..

WE CAN INTERNATIONALY ACCALAIM FAME AND HONOUR-...WE WILL BE LOVED BY USA-UK-EUROPE------ALONG WITH BIG FAT WALLETS FROM SAUDI SELF PROCLAIMED PRINCE-------WHICH CANNOT EXSISTS IN ISLAMIC COUNTRY --WHT THE HELL WHO CARE----THEY HAVE THE HONEY-MONEY.....

WHTS THE USE OF COLLECTING PENNIES FOR PIGGY BANK?

GO FOR THE BIG BUCKS

WE JUST LOVE THE GREENS



VCheng said:


> I admire your idealism, but my comment was about such decisions being less bad, not good, but *less bad*.
> 
> ========================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such criticism of the Supreme Court may be against the law in Pakistan.


EXTORTION IS LEGAL IN PAKISTAN?


----------



## maithil

Baghial said:


> WE CAN SELL A DOZEN NUKES TO MUSLIM AMMI JEE-- SAUDIA ARABI--THE CAMEL HEARDERS ARE DESPERATE TO TEST THEM ON YEMEN AND SYRIA-IRAN...
> WE HAVE OVER 100 NUKES
> A DOZEN LESS-MEANS LESS MONEY SPEND ON MAINTAINANCE...........AUSTERITY..
> 
> WE CAN INTERNATIONALY ACCALAIM FAME AND HONOUR-...WE WILL BE LOVED BY USA-UK-EUROPE------ALONG WITH BIG FAT WALLETS FROM SAUDI SELF PROCLAIMED PRINCE-------WHICH CANNOT EXSISTS IN ISLAMIC COUNTRY --WHT THE HELL WHO CARE----THEY HAVE THE HONEY-MONEY.....
> 
> WHTS THE USE OF COLLECTING PENNIES FOR PIGGY BANK?
> 
> GO FOR THE BIG BUCKS
> 
> WE JUST LOVE THE GREENS
> 
> 
> EXTORTION IS LEGAL IN PAKISTAN?


Wow.. you are on a roll today


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Baghial said:


> its like asking can a hindu become a saheed???/


Why not? If world worst and biggest sin man can go in Jannah just for offering food to thirty dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Baghial said:


> WE CAN SELL A DOZEN NUKES TO MUSLIM AMMI JEE-- SAUDIA ARABI--THE CAMEL HEARDERS ARE DESPERATE TO TEST THEM ON YEMEN AND SYRIA-IRAN...
> WE HAVE OVER 100 NUKES
> A DOZEN LESS-MEANS LESS MONEY SPEND ON MAINTAINANCE...........AUSTERITY..
> 
> WE CAN INTERNATIONALY ACCALAIM FAME AND HONOUR-...WE WILL BE LOVED BY USA-UK-EUROPE------ALONG WITH BIG FAT WALLETS FROM SAUDI SELF PROCLAIMED PRINCE-------WHICH CANNOT EXSISTS IN ISLAMIC COUNTRY --WHT THE HELL WHO CARE----THEY HAVE THE HONEY-MONEY.....
> 
> WHTS THE USE OF COLLECTING PENNIES FOR PIGGY BANK?
> 
> GO FOR THE BIG BUCKS
> 
> WE JUST LOVE THE GREENS
> 
> 
> EXTORTION IS LEGAL IN PAKISTAN?




First of all, calm down and lay off the caps lock. It hurts my old eyes.

Secondly, if Pakistan decides to sell nukes, it will have both pluses and minuses to deal with, if you think it has the capacity to bear the consequences.

Thirdly, using the word extortion for actions of the SC may be a violation of the law in Pakistan.

Lastly, it would be appropriate to mention that there is no rule of law in Pakistan, a fact that has many direct and indirect consequences.

That is all I can say here.


----------



## Baghial

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Why not? If world worst and biggest sin man can go in Jannah just for offering food to thirty dog.



ARE WE THE THIRSTY DOG?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Baghial said:


> ARE WE THE THIRSTY DOG?


Just talking about that incident, Allah has Big heart. He forgave him, His all mountain sins. Just for offering food to thirsty dog.
@lastofthepatriots what you say about topic, Should Malik riaz receive punishment, or get funds we urgently require.


----------



## Baghial

VCheng said:


> First of all, calm down and lay off the caps lock. It hurts my old eyes.
> 
> Secondly, if Pakistan decides to sell nukes, it will have both pluses and minuses to deal with, if you think it has the capacity to bear the consequences.
> 
> Thirdly, using the word extortion to actions of the SC may be a violation of the law in Pakistan.
> 
> Lastly, it would be appropriate to mention that there is no rule of law in Pakistan, a fact that has many direct and indirect consequences.
> 
> That is all I can say here.




extortion is on multiple levels--- and reciprocal

maybe courts are being blacmailed?

rule off law----- i agree
law of ruler-------- whts ur say

death from nuke---------?or
death from starvation/hungery/poverty /humilation/malnutrition/ unequality/etc?

which would be a better choice?


----------



## VCheng

Baghial said:


> extortion is on multiple levels--- and reciprocal
> 
> maybe courts are being blacmailed?
> 
> rule off law----- i agree
> law of ruler-------- whts ur say
> 
> death from nuke---------?or
> death from starvation/hungery/poverty /humilation/malnutrition/ unequality/etc?
> 
> which would be a better choice?



It is up to Pakistanis to make the choices that govern their fate. I cannot say anything more here.

(And thank you for not using Caps Lock.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knight Rider

Baghial said:


> WHY NOT SELL 5 SUGAR MILLS OF ZARDARI
> 
> HE HAS 15 SUGAR MILLS
> 
> JUSTICE AAP KOO MADARI NIEN NAAZR ATA?



I am still happy with what the CJP is doing. He is no Malik Qayyum. Cant compare Zardari with Malik Riaz !!!!! Zardari have 100 times more assets than Malik Riaz. He has thousand of acres of land inside Pakistan. Upto 6 bulletproof luxurious cars(Three Land Cruisers,two BMWs and one Toyota Lexus).

Some of his assets are in Dubai like a plot in AL-Safa worth 100 million dollars !!!!!

Zardari is the 3rd most wealthiest person of Pakistan. He has about 75 billion dollars of assets inside and outside Pakistan and his son has double the amount which Zardari has. He is a thief. Everybody know about his past when he blacked tickets outside of Cinema.

Atleast 200 billion dollars are in Swiss banks.

I want all his 15 sugar mills assets not just 5.


----------



## Baghial

Knight Rider said:


> I am still happy with what the CJP is doing. He is no Malik Qayyum. Cant compare Zardari with Malik Riaz !!!!! Zardari have 100 times more assets than Malik Riaz. He has thousand of acres of land inside Pakistan. Upto 6 bulletproof luxurious cars(Three Land Cruisers,two BMWs and one Toyota Lexus).
> 
> Some of his assets are in Dubai like a plot in AL-Safa worth 100 million dollars !!!!!
> 
> Zardari is the 3rd most wealthiest person of Pakistan. He has about 75 billion dollars of assets inside and outside Pakistan and his son has double the amount which Zardari has. He is a thief. Everybody know about his past when he blacked tickets outside of Cinema.
> 
> Atleast 200 billion dollars are in Swiss banks.
> 
> I want all his 15 sugar mills assets not just 5.



just take his 2500 kanals land in islamabad which he decleared on his ecp forums .2018..

value 2 billion rupees = its just in foot hills going to murree--

why not imran build homes for poor on this land.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

zeroboy said:


>



This is just like Karni saina and BJP asking director of “Ae dil hy Mushkil” to deposit 5 crore in Army welfare fund. BC wo businessmen hy, if he have done some wrong practices then Punish him.. but ye ki chutyaapa hy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

zeroboy said:


>


Take the money and built the dam, and then audit .........lol


----------



## Bashido

zip said:


> This guy is a chief justice !!!!


We also have a PM and COAS like him.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Baghial said:


> just take his 2500 kanals land in islamabad which he decleared on his ecp forums .2018..
> 
> value 2 billion rupees = its just in foot hills going to murree--
> 
> why not imran build homes for poor on this land.........


His house in made on 15 Marla, other is just land, there was a program, they showed rooms too, it’s too simple. And He didn’t buy from tax payer money, right, Jemima was daughter of Golds Smith one of the richest man, after divorce he even refused to get his hisa, which legally he had right, so simple man.


----------



## Baghial

Peaceful Civilian said:


> His house in made on 15 Marla, other is just land, there was a program, they showed rooms too, it’s too simple. And He didn’t buy from tax payer money, right, Jemima was daughter of Golds Smith one of the richest man, after divorce he even refused to get his hisa, which legally he had right, so simple man.





you must realise i am talking about asif ali zardari and his 2500 knals land in alipur islamabad
and not imran khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*مجھے تو سیف الملوک یاد آگئی ملک ریاض کی حالت دیکھ کر *
*پھس گئی جان شکنجے اندر جیوں ویلن وچ گنا
رو نوں کہو ہن رہو محمد جے ہن رہوے تے مناں 

محمد بخش*


----------



## Verve

Government is unable to pass any legislation to get the money out quickly from these looters so SC taking the measures.

Saudi model required badly. If only IK could instruct the agencies to start hanging the looters upside down daily until theloot is returned.


----------



## VCheng

"Government is unable to pass any legislation to get the money out quickly from these looters so SC taking the measures."

Wait, wut?

If there is no law to get the money quickly, how can the Supreme Court do it quicker when it has to follow the existing laws itself? 

Having IK act like an absolute monarch is not a wise choice.


----------



## I S I

tps77 said:


> I heard pizza town caught fire few months ago


Yes & it got renovated again in less than 2 months.

You fellow sukkarian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Imran Khan said:


> *مجھے تو سیف الملوک یاد آگئی ملک ریاض کی حالت دیکھ کر
> پھس گئی جان شکنجے اندر جیوں ویلن وچ گنا
> رو نوں کہو ہن رہو محمد جے ہن رہوے تے مناں
> 
> محمد بخش*











Baghial said:


> *From the friendship of the lowly, nobody has benefited,
> If one grows the grape vine over a keekar tree every bunch of grapes will be injured.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

mofo dalla khanzeer that lawyer needs his head kicking in.


----------



## Baghial

Verve said:


> Government is unable to pass any legislation to get the money out quickly from these looters so SC taking the measures.
> 
> Saudi model required badly. If only IK could instruct the agencies to start hanging the looters upside down daily until theloot is returned.




the bigger the thief--------higher the privilages he gets ---- even in law-which surley is not blind..


even nigeria is better then us-

*Switzerland returns $1.2bn looted from Nigeria*


*SUNDAY JULY 1 2018*


----------



## VCheng

Baghial said:


> the bigger the thief--------higher the privilages he gets ---- even in law-which surley is not blind..
> 
> 
> even nigeria is better then us-
> 
> *Switzerland returns $1.2bn looted from Nigeria*
> 
> 
> *SUNDAY JULY 1 2018*




From a military ruler, no less.

I don't see that happening in Paksitan for a long time yet.


----------



## Awan68

Peaceful Civilian said:


> 1500 Billion , This is just some percentage of asset. Malik riaz has more assets too.
> It’s enough these mafias looted many people, it’s time to pay back some money and that too in dam fund.
> Together we grow!
> 
> 
> Atleast he is catching big fishes instead of taking money to remain quiet.


1500 billions is 15 billion dollars mate, malik riaz is not worth that by a mile, its more than the coat of the entire dam CJ is juat bargaining with him, in the end a more realistic ammount will be agreed upon, lets say 50 billion to 100 billion.


----------



## Baghial

VCheng said:


> From a military ruler, no less.
> 
> I don't see that happening in Paksitan for a long time yet.





*Shehbaz Sharif vows to bring back country's looted money if made 'Khadim-e-Pakistan' Last Updated On 25 January,2018 11:16 pm*



Awan68 said:


> 1500 billions is 15 billion dollars mate, malik riaz is not worth that by a mile, its more than the coat of the entire dam CJ is juat bargaining with him, in the end a more realistic ammount will be agreed upon, lets say 50 billion to 100 billion.





is supreme court pakistan stock exchange now?


----------



## VCheng

Baghial said:


> *Shehbaz Sharif vows to bring back country's looted money if made 'Khadim-e-Pakistan' Last Updated On 25 January,2018 11:16 pm*




I am sorry. Is this the comedy section? I thought we were having a serious discussion.


----------



## Awan68

Baghial said:


> *Shehbaz Sharif vows to bring back country's looted money if made 'Khadim-e-Pakistan' Last Updated On 25 January,2018 11:16 pm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is supreme court pakistan stock exchange now?


If supreme court is playing MBS formula to recover money from looters whats wrong in it?.
This constituional debate that u try to raise suits nations that can afford them and if u examine the history of these developed nations, they applied the theory of need to reach a position where they have the luxury of legal riff raff.
Caesar's of this world have always nailed the hands of Cicero's to the senate door, its how things are.


----------



## VCheng

Having the Supreme Court act in the manner of an absolute monarch?

The road to hell is paved with good intentions, as they say.


----------



## Baghial

VCheng said:


> Having the Supreme Court act in the manner of an absolute monarch?
> 
> The road to hell is paved with good intentions, as they say.




why is there only stairways to heavan?

but a highway to hell?---------- is it just traffic problem?



Awan68 said:


> If supreme court is playing MBS formula to recover money from looters whats wrong in it?.
> This constituional debate that u try to raise suits nations that can afford them and if u examine the history of these developed nations, they applied the theory of need to reach a position where they have the luxury of legal riff raff.
> Caesar's of this world have always nailed the hands of Cicero's to the senate door, its how things are.




its operation *sicario???*


----------



## VCheng

Baghial said:


> why is there only stairways to heavan?
> 
> but a highway to hell?---------- is it just traffic problem?



There is no need to build a a highway for only three people. May be four.

Traffic determines the facilities, of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Erroroverload

VCheng said:


> Having the Supreme Court act in the manner of an absolute monarch?


So whats the other option left? Please explain. Pakistani society has become corrupt to the core. Only a Monarch can fix it, be it Supreme court or an Army General.


----------



## Baghial

VCheng said:


> I am sorry. Is this the comedy section? I thought we were having a serious discussion.



i just quoted our beloved his excellency shabaz sharif --his quote from the news paper-dated 25 jan-2018

is he a joker?

we were ruled n foold by mere jooks and jookers? for 30 yrs



VCheng said:


> There is no need to build a a highway for only three people. May be four.
> 
> Traffic determines the facilities, of course.




thats why we are building fast highways-----lots of traffic movement..going to hell


----------



## VCheng

Z4ZOHAIB said:


> So whats the other option left? Please explain. Pakistani society has become corrupt to the core. Only a Monarch can fix it, be it Supreme court or an Army General.



As I explained above, it is up to the Pakistani people to determine what options they wish to see exercised in thier name. I no longer have such a responsibility.




Baghial said:


> i just quoted our beloved his excellency shabaz sharif --his quote from the news paper-dated 25 jan-2018
> 
> is he a joker?
> 
> we were ruled n foold by mere jooks and jookers? for 30 yrs



For 30 years? More, Sir, far more. Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice ......



Baghial said:


> thats why we are building fast highways-----lots of traffic movement..going to hell



May be. Who knows?


----------



## Baghial

Z4ZOHAIB said:


> So whats the other option left? Please explain. Pakistani society has become corrupt to the core. Only a Monarch can fix it, be it Supreme court or an Army General.




pakistani awaam should be allowed a purge once a week--------

in no time mess can  be cleaned....

*NAB 150 mega corruption cases*



According to the report, a scam worth Rs700m against Ghazi Akhtar of Tandiyanwala Sugar Mills is being inquired by NAB.

Inquiries are also underway against former chairman of National Insurance Company Limited (NICL) Ayaz Khan Niazi over embezzlement charges worth Rs2 billion and another ex-chairman of NICL Abid Jawed over a potential scam worth Rs2 billion, besides some other figures.

Investigations have already been launched against Schon group for alleged embezzlement of Rs1,245 billion, Younus Habib for allegedly ill-intentioned default of three billion rupees, former Balochistan chief minister Nawab Aslam Raisani for possessing Rs 100 million in an assets beyond resources case.

A similar enquiry is under process against ex-premier Chaudhary Shujaat Hussain in an assets beyond resources case, worth Rs 2,428 billion. A case of the same nature was also filed against the sitting treasury minister Ishaq Dar. He is under inquiry for three cases of 23 million pound, 3,488 million dollars and 1,250 million dollars.

Hussain Haqqani, former information secretary and ambassador to US, is accused of embezzling funds, but NAB has so far failed to calculate the amount in this regard. He was also accused of issuing licenses of FM stations to three private companies.

Former interior minister Aftab Sher Pao is also facing an inquiry for having assets beyond resources.

Ex-premier Raja Pervaiz Ashraf is also being probed for the rental power plants (RPP) case.

A case was also being heard against former president Asif ali Zardari for having assets beyond resources. Investigations are also in process against Mr. Zardari for corruption of US$22 billion and US$1.5 billion.

The court today expressed dissatisfaction over the report submitted by NAB, saying that the anti-graft body should add two columns that detail the dates of when the application against an individual was filed and when it was verified.

The report was submitted after the apex court after the bench expressed disappointment over what they said was an extreme form of maladministration in the bureau, earlier this year.

Staff officers to DG NAB Brigadier Nasir, Additional Attorney General NAB Tariq Tarrar and Prosecutor General NAB Waqas Qadeer 

when will they pay 25% to supreme court?


----------



## war&peace

Syed1. said:


> These days he is crying alot on his show. I've stopped watching it.
> 
> 
> During Panama and elections etc I liked how he was neutral but now he just whines and cries.


Well, he is the salaried spokesperson for Malik Riaz. Now definitely, he can't say that otherwise his lid will be off so he keep criticising the govt on random and sometimes totally false and or made up stories. Mateen still is better than him because he is not on the payroll of Riaz Malik.



Retired Troll said:


> Article 69 of the Constitution clearly states the procedure for this.


Why are you lying budhay...
this article has nothing to do with it, it deals with the parliament


> *69* *Courts not to inquire into proceedings of Majlis-e-Shoora (Parliament).*
> (1) The validity of any proceedings in 168[Majlis-e-Shoora (Parliament)] 168 shall not be called in question on the ground of any irregularity of procedure.
> 
> (2) No officer or member of 169[Majlis-e-Shoora (Parliament)] 169 in whom powers are vested by or under the Constitution for regulating procedure or the conduct of business, or for maintaining order in 170[Majlis-e-Shoora (Parliament)] 170, shall be subject to the jurisdiction of any court in respect of the exercise by him of those powers.
> 
> (3) In this Article, 171[Majlis-e-Shoora (Parliament)] 171 has the same meaning as in Article 66.





I S I said:


> I see what you did there ahole.


He is just fooling the people here as if he knows the constitution but he does not. Check, this article deals with the parliament and I have quoted it above.


----------



## Baghial

war&peace said:


> Well, he is the salaried spokesperson for Malik Riaz. Now definitely, he can't say that otherwise his lid will be off so he keep criticising the govt on random and sometimes totally false and or made up stories. Mateen still is better than him because he is not on the payroll of Riaz Malik.
> 
> 
> Why are you lying budhay...
> this article has nothing to do with it, it deals with the parliament
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is lying.. that article deals with parliament
> 
> 
> He is just fooling the people here as if he knows the constitution but he does not. Check, this article deals with the parliament and I have quoted it above.


----------



## Awan68

Baghial said:


> why is there only stairways to heavan?
> 
> but a highway to hell?---------- is it just traffic problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its operation *sicario???*


more like operation *bluebird*, nice and easy does it.



Baghial said:


> View attachment 503235


Take honey and vinegar, leave the shit for flies.


----------



## Tps43

war&peace said:


> No, he is lying.. that article deals with parliament


Hmm okk



I S I said:


> Yes & it got renovated again in less than 2 months.
> 
> You fellow sukkarian?


Not exactly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wali87

Baat toh hai sach laikin baat hai Ruswai ki. Actually from what I’ve gathered since I was in my teens is that Malik Riaz is Malik Riaz today because of infinite backing from people who were part of the establishment, armed forces or khalai makhlooq at the time. That is the harsh reality. Probably because those individuals also had a stake in this guys venture.

Don’t believe my word. Just take a look at his team today, which is comprised mostly of ex gens. Brigs. And also a small number of retired bureaucrats. Now that this cancer has gone beyond their control and has become khudmukhtar as they call it, they want to take it down. But don’t know how to.

They question is, why not also go after those people, who were instrumental in helping this guy acquire this fortune in the first place. Musharraf k dor mein bana hai yeh banda and people with long term memories know how.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

wali87 said:


> Baat toh hai sach laikin baat hai Ruswai ki. Actually from what I’ve gathered since I was in my teens is that Malik Riaz is Malik Riaz today because of infinite backing from people who were part of the establishment, armed forces or khalai makhlooq at the time. That is the harsh reality. Probably because those individuals also had a stake in this guys venture.
> 
> Don’t believe my word. Just take a look at his team today, which is comprised mostly of ex gens. Brigs. And also a small number of retired bureaucrats. Now that this cancer has gone beyond their control and has become khudmukhtar as they call it, they want to take it down. But don’t know how to.
> 
> They question is, why not also go after those people, who were instrumental in helping this guy acquire this fortune in the first place. Musharraf k dor mein bana hai yeh banda and people with long term memories know how.




THE Trichotomy OF BHARIA, RUNS IN EVERY Institutions...
malik riaz is like a big dam, supplying holy water to every corrupt plant in every Institution of govt==


----------



## Knight Rider

The dam figure stands at 9.5 billion dollars with Malik Riaz donation. We need 2.5 billion dollars more for the dam dream to come true. The CJP has taken an excellent decision by ordering Malik Riaz to donate another 10 billion dollar more. We need our looted money back one way or the other. Same should be done with Mian Mansha. The most corrupt person of Pakistan.

The Pakistani nation donation figure,
http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Fair would be if every Pakistani's 25% assets are annexed and added to CJ dam fund!
However from engineer's POV, it's a technically wrong to build any other dam before Kalabagh Dam.


----------



## Village life

Awan68 said:


> 1500 billions is 15 billion dollars mate, malik riaz is not worth that by a mile, its more than the coat of the entire dam CJ is juat bargaining with him, in the end a more realistic ammount will be agreed upon, lets say 50 billion to 100 billion.


Nope, at least 1000 billion, because one party on the behalf of Malik Riaz was already ready to pay this amount , its now to get concession through CJ, imagine if CJ says 800 or 700 billion the net saving to the MR will be 200 or 300 billions ,the nation will chearup,and win win for _________.....,this dam darama is actually a dry cleaning darama, diverting the nation and Govt from the original dilemma of nation , which is non punishment of the culprits and Currupt, Currupts are getting bails and concessions from judiciary and we are cheering to the head of that judiciary,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Knight Rider said:


> The dam figure stands at 9.5 billion dollars with Malik Riaz donation. We need 2.5 billion dollars more for the dam dream to come true. The CJP has taken an excellent decision by ordering Malik Riaz to donate another 10 billion dollar more. We need our looted money back one way or the other. Same should be done with Mian Mansha. The most corrupt person of Pakistan.
> 
> The Pakistani nation donation figure,
> http://www.supremecourt.gov.pk/web/page.asp?id=2757




the amount collected so far is about 4.5 billion rupees ---------not dollars

Total cost of the dam is estimated to be Rs1,450 billion rupees

in dollars its around 14 billion bollars

till today there is 34 million dollars collected for dam fund..........


you got the picture clear now? do you math s



paindobaba said:


> Nope, at least 1000 billion, because one party on the behalf of Malik Riaz was already ready to pay this amount , its now to get concession through CJ, imagine if CJ says 800 or 700 billion the net saving to the MR will be 200 or 300 billions ,the nation will chearup,and win win for _________.....,this dam darama is actually a dry cleaning darama, diverting the nation and Govt from the original dilemma of nation , which is non punishment of the culprits and Currupt, Currupts are getting bails and concessions from judiciary and we are cheering to the head of that judiciary,




i dont doubt the good will/desire of chief justice...the cause is very noble in fact........
the means to achieve this phanthom amount may be untraditional,,,maybe unlawfull...
i think even cjp knows that the target is impossible to get---
the culprits impossible to punish-- fines never paid , so why not squeeze them of wht ever they are willing to pay,
by the hook- or by crook
objective is dam..


----------



## tarrar

Malik Riaz said I don’t have money.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

How much money this folk has???? I'm getting into depression!!!!!!


----------



## newb3e

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> How much money this folk has???? I'm getting into depression!!!!!!


our leaders are rich!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

When did Malik donate 5b to dam fund? Because that thing isn't moving beyond 4b since last week.


----------



## Baghial

Kabira said:


> When did Malik donate 5b to dam fund? Because that thing isn't moving beyond 4b since last week.


its at 4.5 billionn s ruppes as of today--
meaning 15oo - 5 = 1445 needed more .......

or 34 millions dollors collected out of 14 billion needed...........



tarrar said:


> Malik Riaz said I don’t have money.



put him in front of anti aircraft barrel------he will tell you the truth...



newb3e said:


> our leaders are rich!


yes our leaders are very reech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Village life

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> How much money this folk has???? I'm getting into depression!!!!!!


I remember it loud and clear that once in his interview on TV Mr Malik said just give me the hills of Margalla near Islamabad I will pay off the entire foreign loans on Pakistan, on that time pakistan had a total of 46 billions of foreign loans,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wali87

These kind of public funds are successful only in countries where theres a strong sense of nationhood. We unfortunately, are more of a mob who can't come to a consesnsus on anything. Most of the people who wanted to donate have already done so. 4 billion se toh aajkal standard size sugar mill mushkil lagti hai..CJ Saab Khanapuri kar rahe hain and setting the stage for his post retirement career.

Make a consurtium of muslim countries along with China, give them stake in the project, convince them its profitable(which it is) and get them to invest. That is the only realistic route in my opinion.


----------



## Baghial

paindobaba said:


> I remember it loud and clear that once in his interview on TV Mr Malik said just give me the hills of Margalla near Islamabad I will pay off the entire foreign loans on Pakistan, on that time pakistan had a total of 46 billions of foreign loans,



he ,s not even a billionaire in dollars

800/900 millions dollars

on the other hand pakistani Pablo Escobar --- mian m mansha is worth 15/16 billion dollars

his inquiry in nab is in cold room also---


----------



## newb3e

Baghial said:


> its at 4.5 billionn s ruppes as of today--
> meaning 15oo - 5 = 1445 needed more .......
> 
> or 34 millions dollors collected out of 14 billion needed...........
> 
> 
> 
> put him in front of anti aircraft barrel------he will tell you the truth...
> 
> 
> yes our leaders are very reech
> 
> View attachment 503264


reeches are cute hamaray leaders toh kaminay hain


----------



## Knight Rider

Baghial said:


> the amount collected so far is about 4.5 billion rupees ---------not dollars
> 
> Total cost of the dam is estimated to be Rs1,450 billion rupees
> 
> in dollars its around 14 billion bollars
> 
> till today there is 34 million dollars collected for dam fund..........
> 
> 
> you got the picture clear now? do you math s


How much CJP is ordering Malik Riaz to donate ????


----------



## Village life

Baghial said:


> he ,s not even a billionaire in dollars
> 
> 800/900 millions dollars
> 
> on the other hand pakistani Pablo Escobar --- mian m mansha is worth 15/16 billion dollars
> 
> his inquiry in nab is in cold room also---


He is Bilionanaire, he owns 3 jets , he gifted Zardari a house in Lahore Worthing 5 billions, he have assets of billions of dollars, its not necessary for him to declare his assests, no one can use Bahrias name for commercial purpose he is using openly, and his wealth and contacts are beyond your imagination,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Knight Rider said:


> How much CJP is ordering Malik Riaz to donate ????


1o. Billion dollars..


----------



## Guvera

Baghial said:


> its just undeal for Daducha Dam.... that malik riaz will build a city around--it
> 
> all ready,, generals , judges , journalists.. politicians are getting prime spots /plots
> for there non-interference in this project
> 
> 
> is cjp helping malik riaz to achieve his project=looks exactley like it
> 
> the rest is just oscar acting.........
> 2019 nomanation for oscar awards,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, chacha nisar..



I can feel ur pain my friend but unfortunately couldn't able to locate so far the acutal location of this life threatening pain


----------



## Baghial

Guvera said:


> I can feel ur pain my friend but unfortunately couldn't able to locate so far the acutal location of this life threatening pain


Try living i hen house..u might see the pain


----------



## WarKa DaNG

Why are we after Bhasha dam of 1500 billion if on atleast 250 billion rupees Mohmand dam can be constructed


----------



## wali87

WarKa DaNG said:


> Why are we after Bhasha dam of 1500 billion if on atleast 250 billion rupees Mohmand dam can be constructed



Water holding capacity is the reason I think. Mohmand has less of it. Also, Bhasha will increase the life of Tarbela by 35 years or so and make it more efficient. Tarbela over the years, has lost 40 percent of its water holding capacity to silt. The water can be controlled and held back by Bhasha, allowing Tarbela to be cleaned up and restore its original water holding capacity. I think


----------



## till death do us party

I support the cj on this one!


----------



## Amigator

Yar Dam bnna chahye jese marzi bane. Chahe daka marna pare ya phir chote chote mulkon pe qabza kerna pare. Chahe humen carribean sea main pirates hi kyun na bnne pare.


----------



## AZ1

Incase malik riyaz agree to give money to save himseldf imagine the support he will be having from public. Will be hero like figiure.


----------



## WarKa DaNG

wali87 said:


> Water holding capacity is the reason I think. Mohmand has less of it. Also, Bhasha will increase the life of Tarbela by 35 years or so and make it more efficient. Tarbela over the years, has lost 40 percent of its water holding capacity to silt. The water can be controlled and held back by Bhasha, allowing Tarbela to be cleaned up and restore its original water holding capacity. I think


Yeah you are right but Mohmand dam can produce 740 MW and it has the capacity to store 1.290 MAF of water and it will also take less time to build than Bhasha dam and it's benefits can be acquired very quickly


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Chief Justice should get an extension to carry on his good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Novice09

Syed1. said:


> These days he is crying alot on his show. I've stopped watching it.
> 
> 
> During Panama and elections etc I liked how he was neutral but now he just whines and cries.



Even I don't like those people who don't speak what I WANT TO LISTEN... It is human nature...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

AZ1 said:


> Incase malik riyaz agree to give money to save himseldf imagine the support he will be having from public. Will be hero like figiure.



A financially broke hero .. if he gets two minutes on air for free then.


----------



## BATMAN

VCheng said:


> It is up to Pakistanis to make the choices that govern their fate. I cannot say anything more here.
> 
> (And thank you for not using Caps Lock.)



People voted to naya Pakistan.. what more you expect?



Novice09 said:


> Even I don't like those people who don't speak what I WANT TO LISTEN... It is human nature...


Actually , i'm going to watch them to see what they are doing to hurt Imran Kahn party.


----------



## Knight Rider

Pakistani Youtuber is explaining why showbaz was arrested and what is saudi model to counter corruption.


----------



## VCheng

BATMAN said:


> People voted to naya Pakistan.. what more you expect?



People were shown to have voted for naya Pakistan, and what they will get is the same purana Pakistan.


----------



## BATMAN

VCheng said:


> People were shown to have voted for naya Pakistan, and what they will get is the same purana Pakistan.



Punjab ke sath to sab se bara hath ho gia.


----------



## Sugarcane

Why he is asking for donation, why not fine him same amount for crime with orders to confiscate all his assets in case he don't pay?


----------

